# Windows 8 apps



## JackLawless (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, i seem to have a problem with the apps, every time i try to connect to weather, facebook, maps, it worked. They all worked great when i installed it in dual boot with windows 7, then i erased the partition with windows 8 CP, and installed it as an upgrade from windows 7, and now it doesn't work
I get this msg:
"we can't connect to the service you need right now. Check your network connection or try this again later"


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

When you check the network icon in the lower left corner does it show that you are connected to a network despite the fact you can get online.


----------



## JackLawless (Aug 13, 2012)

it does show i'm connected and i can get online no problems. The store works, just a few apps doesn't. Also connection is pppoe.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

With the transition to RTM there are some apps that are not working properly. This is to be expected at this time while RTM starts to roll out for MSDN, TechNet and other partners starting today.


----------

